# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  من نام عن صلاة الوتر كيف يصليها؟

## حسين ابو عبد الله

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:
شخص كانت نيته أن ينهض باكرا ليصلي الوتر
ولكن النوم غلبه
فكيف يقضي  الوتر إذا نام عنه؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

عن أبي سعيد ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من نام عن وتره أو نسيه ، فليصله إذا أصبح أو ذكره". بن ماجة ، ابي داود ، الترمذي و غيرهم. صحيح صححه الالباني

وسئل الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً : 
صلاة الوتر نهايتها هل هي عند ابتداء الأذان ، أذان الفجر أم نهاية الأذان وإذا نام عنها هل تقضى وكيف ؟ 
فأجاب : 
" المشروع لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة الإيتار في كل ليلة ووقته ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى ، فإذا خشي أحدكم الصبح صلى ركعة واحدة توتر له ما قد صلى ) وروى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي أنه قال : ( أوتروا قبل أن تصبحوا ) وخرج الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وصححه الحاكم عن خارجة بن حذافة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( إن الله أمدكم بصلاة هي خير لكم من حمر النعم . قلنا : يا رسول الله ما هي ؟ قال : الوتر ، ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر ) والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة ، وهي دالة على أن الوتر ينتهي بطلوع الفجر ، وإذا لم يعلم المصلي طلوع الفجر اعتمد على المؤذن المعروف بتحري الوقت ، فإذا أذن المؤذن الذي يتحرى وقت الفجر فاته الوتر ، أما من أذن قبل الفجر فإنه لا يفوت بأذانه الوتر ولا يحرم به على الصائم الأكل والشرب ، ولا يدخل به وقت صلاة الفجر ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم ) متفق على صحته . وكان ابن أم مكتوم رجلا أعمى لا ينادي حتى يقال له أصبحت أصبحت . وبما ذكرنا يتضح أن وقت الوتر ينتهي بأول الأذان إذا كان المؤذن يتحرى الصبح في أذانه ، لكن إذا أذن المؤذن والمسلم في الركعة الأخيرة أكملها لعدم اليقين بطلوع الفجر بمجرد الأذان ، ولا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله . 
ومن فاته الوتر شرع له أن يصلي عادته من النهار لكن يشفعها بركعة ، فإذا كانت عادته ثلاثا صلى أربعا ، وإذا كانت عادته خمسا صلى ستا ، وهكذا يسلم من كل اثنتين ، لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا فاته وتره من الليل لمرض أو نوم صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة ) وكانت عادته صلى الله عليه وسلم الغالبة الإيتار بإحدى عشرة ركعة ، فإذا شغل عنها بمرض أو نوم صلى ثنتي عشرة ركعة ، كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ، يسلم من كل اثنتين لما ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان رسول الله كم يصلي من الليل عشر ركعات يسلم من كل اثنتين ويوتر بواحدة ) متفق على صحته ؛ ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى ) رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن بإسناد صحيح من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، وأصله في الصحيحين بلفظ : ( صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى ) كما تقدم في أول هذا الجواب ، والله ولي التوفيق " انتهى . 
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (11/305-308)

و الله أعلم

----------


## حسين ابو عبد الله

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الكريم على هذا الإيضاح
والله أسأل أن يبارك فيك وفي علمك

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

و فيك بارك الله و رحم الله سماحة الشيخ بن الباز

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيكم
حديث عائشة رواه مسلم وغيره بلفظ

*(كَانَ إِذَا فَاتَتْهُ الصَّلَاةُ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ مِنْ وَجَعٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ 
صَلَّى مِنْ النَّهَارِ ثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ رَكْعَةً)
ورواه أبو داود والنسائي واحمد وابن حبان وابن خزيمة وغيرهم 
ولم أجد عند أحد منهم (( الوتر )) ولعل من ذكرها عدَّها من قيام الليل لكنّ هذا ليس صريح
إذ يحتمل أنه  كان يوتر قبل أن ينام إذا أحسَّ بوجع أو مرض أو تعب بل بعض أهل العلم استدل بحديث عائشة على عدم قضاء الوتر
قال ابن رجب في الفتح
واستدل من قال : لا يقضي الوتر بأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا نام أو شغله مرض أو غيره عن قيام الليل صلى بالنهار ثنتي 

عشرة ركعة .
خرجه مسلم من حديث عائشة .
فدل على أنه كان يقضي التهجد دون الوتر .
ويجاب عن هذا : بأنه يحتمل أنه كان إذا كان له عذر يوتر قبل أن ينام ، فلم يكن يفوته الوتر حينئذ .
هذا في حال المرض ونحوه ظاهر ، وأما في حال غلبة النوم فيه نظر .
وخرج النسائي حديث عائشة ، ولفظه : كان إذا لم يصل من الليل منعه من ذلك نوم غلبه عنه أو وجع ، صلى من النهارثلاث عشرة ركعة .
فإن كانت هذه الرواية محفوظة دلت على أنه كان يقضي الوتر .
واستثنى إسحاق أن يكون نام عن الوتر وصلاة الفجر حتى طلعت الشمس ، فقال : يقضي الوتر ، ثم يصلي سنة الفجر ، ثم يصلي المفروضة .
وقد ورد في هذا حديث ، ذكرناه في قضاء الصلوات .
وخرجه النسائي من حديث محمد بن المنتشر ، عن أبيه ، أنه كان في منزل عمرو بن شرحبيل ، فأقيمت الصلاة ، فجعلوا ينتظرونه ، فجاء فقال : إني كنت أوتر . وقال: سئل عبد الله : هل بعد الأذان وتر؟ قالَ : نعم ،وبعد الإقامة ، وحدث عن النَّبيّ- صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أنَّهُ نام عن الصَّلاة حتَّى طلعت الشمس ، ثُمَّ صلى .
فإن كان مراده : أنه نام عن الوتر فذاك ، وإن كان مراده : أنه نام عن الفريضة ثم قضاها ، فيكون مراده إلحاق القضاء الوتر بالقياس .
وكذا روي عن ابن عمر ، أنه قاس قضاء الوتر على قضاء الفرض .
و أخذه بعضهم من عموم قوله : ((من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها)) .
خرجه مسلم . وقد سبق في موضعه .
فيدخل في عمومه الوتر .
وجاء في حديث التصريح به ، من رواية عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم ، عن أبيه ، عن عطاء بن يسار ، عن أبي سعيد الخدري ،عن النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قال : ((من نام عن الوتر أو نسيه فليصله إذا ذكره)) .
خرجه الإمام أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجه .
وخرجه الترمذي -أيضا- من رواية عبد الله بن زيد بن اسلم ،عن أبيه ، أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قال : ((من نام عن وتره فيصله إذا أصبح)) .
وقال : هذا أصح .
وذكر : أن عبد الله بن زيد ثقة ، وأخاه عبد الرحمن ضعيف . ولكن خرجه أبو داود والحاكم من حديث أبي غسان محمد بن مطرف ،عن زيد بن أسلم ، عن عطاء ، عن أبي سعيد -مرفوعاً .
وقال الحاكم : صحيح على شرطهما .
وخرجه الدارقطني من وجه آخر ، عن زيد -كذلك .
لكنه إسناد ضعيف .
ورده بعضهم بأن أبا سعيد روى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (( أوتروا قبل أن تصبحوا)) ، وهذا يخالفه وليس كذلك ؛ فإن الأمر بالإيتار قبل الصبح أمر بالمبادرة إلى أدائه في وقته ، فإذا فات وخرج وقته ، ففي هذا أمر بقضائه ، فلا تنافي بينهما .
وفي تقييد الأمر بالقضاء لمن نام او نسيه يدل على أن العامد بخلاف ذلك ،وهذا متوجه ؛ فإن العامد قد رغب عن هذه السنة ، وفوتها في وقتها عمداً ،فلا سبيل لهُ بعد ذَلِكَ إلى استدراكها، بخلاف النائم والناسي .
وممن روي عنه الأمر بقضاء الوتر من النهار :علي وابن عمر وعطاء وطاوس ومجاهد والحسن والشعبي وحماد .
وهو قول الشافعي -في صحيح عنه- وأحمد -في رواية .
والأوزاعي ، إلا أنه قال : يقضيه نهاراً وبالليل ما لم يدخل وقت الوتر بصلاة العشاء الآخرة ، ولا يقضيه بعد ذلك ؛ لئلا يجتمع وتران في ليلة .
وعن سعيد بن جبير ، قالَ : يقضيه من الليل القابلة .
وظاهر هذا : أنه لا يقضيه إلا ليلاً ؛ لأن وقته الليل ، فلا يفعل بالنهار .
انتهى

 قال محمد بن نصر كما نقله الحافظ في الفتح(لَمْ نَجِد عَنْ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَيْء مِنْ الْأَخْبَار أَنَّهُ قَضَى الْوِتْر وَلَا أَمَرَ بِقَضَائِهِ ، وَمَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي لَيْلَة نَوْمهمْ عَنْ الصُّبْح فِي الْوَادِي قَضَى الْوِتْر فَلَمْ يُصِبْ)
انتهى 
فلو كان حديث عائشة صريحا في القضاء لما قال ذلك ولتعقَّبه الحافظ به 
فالخلاصة
أنَّ ظاهرعموم الأدلة أن القضاء يكون بواحدة فقط لا يشفعها 
والله أعلم وأحكم


*

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي

القاعدة الأصولية أن الحديث يؤخد بعمومه و على ظاهره ما لم تأتي قرينة تصرفه عن ذلك أو تخصيص بمخصص.

فحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها :  ، عن زرارة بن أوفى ، عن سعد بن هشام ، عن عائشة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " كان إذا فاتته الصلاة من الليل من وجع ، أو غيره ، صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة " صحيح مسلم و بلفظ :   شعبة ، عن قتادة ، عن زرارة ، عن سعد بن هشام الأنصاري ، عن عائشة ، قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا عمل عملا أثبته ، وكان إذا نام من الليل ، أو مرض ، صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة "
اذن ظاهر الحديث فيه أن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام نام من الليل فعلى هذا هو لم  يصلي الوتر و الوتر داخل في صلاته أي صلاة الليل و لا يمكن إخراجه من هذه الصلاة إلا بقرينة.

فقولك  يحتمل أنه كان إذا كان له عذر يوتر قبل أن ينام  أو ما شابه تأويل بدون دليل و لا يقبل إلا بقرينة. بل يرد عليه بيحتمل أنه لم يصله و نام عليه فبأي الإحتمالين نأخد ؟ إنما نأخد بالظاهر و لا نثبت أنه صلاه ما لم يأتي الدليل بذلك لأن الدليل جاء بالعكس أنه نام عن صلاة الليل و هذا ظاهر في النوم عن الوتر.

 و الاحاديث الواردة في قيام الليل أغلبها لم تفرق بينها و بين وتره عليه الصلاة و السلام بل جعلته واحدا أي أن لفظ صلاة الليل في صلاة رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام يطلق على وتره , حتى مصطلح شفع و وتر في الحقيقة هو فقهي لأن الثلاث ركعات كلها وتر .

كما أن الأحاديث واردة في أن وتر النهار واحد و هو المغرب لقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام : صلاة المغرب وتر صلاة النهار. و قد نهى بعض العلماء على تكرار المغرب من أجل هذا. 
فلهذا لا بد أن يثنى قضاء الوتر ايضا لظاهر هذه الاحاديث و ظاهر احاديث تثنية صلاة التطوع  و الله أعلم.

----------


## محب الشيخين

جزاكم الله خيرآ "

كلام أخي عبدالكريم بن عبدالرحمن كلام رصين جميل ، أحسنت أخي وبارك الله فيك " ورحم الله علمائنا رحمة واسعة . ورأي الشيخ ابن باز قوي جدآ رحمه الله "

                   محبكم : محب الشيخين """"""

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

و فيك بارك الله

أضيف كذلك أن وتر النبي عليه الصلاة و السلام أحد عشر ركعة فإن عرفنا ذلك فقضاؤه لصلاة الليل اثنا عشر ركعة يزيد عن وتره بركعة , و لو كان قضاؤه فقط للقيام لقضى عشرة ركعات فمادام قضى اثنى عشر ركعة فهو وتره زيادة ركعة لجعله شفعا و الله أعلم

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيك
هذا الاحتمال وارد وقد ذكرتُه في أول المشاركة
وأيضاً احتمال كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلَّم قد أوتر 
قبل أن ينام واردا أيضاً ففي صحيح مسلم من طريق الْأَعْمَشِ عَنْ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ قَالَ
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ خَافَ أَنْ لَا يَقُومَ مِنْ آخِرِ اللَّيْلِ فَلْيُوتِرْ أَوَّلَهُ وَمَنْ طَمِعَ أَنْ يَقُومَ آخِرَهُ فَلْيُوتِرْ آخِرَ اللَّيْلِ فَإِنَّ صَلَاةَ آخِرِ اللَّيْلِ مَشْهُودَةٌ وَذَلِكَ أَفْضَلُ
فقد يكون النبي  قد أحسَّ بالوجع أو الثقل فأوتر قبل أن ينام
فإذا ورد الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال وأيضاً 
وردت عدة أحاديث تدل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربما أوتر بعد أذان الفجر فلماذا أخَّره الى الضحى ؟؟
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه بقوة
هل قال أحد من أهل العلم المتقدمين بأن الوتر يُقضى شفعاً
أخذا بهذا الحديث؟؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 

لا بد من توضيح قاعدة اذا ورد الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال :

قال الدكتور عبدالله آل سيف :

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :


فالاحتمال هو الأمر المتوهم أو الأمر الجائز أو الشيء الوارد على أمرٍ ما على غير وجه اليقين، ثم إن كان بدليل فهو الظن الراجح ، وإن كان بغير دليل فهو الوهم ، ولايلتفت له ، والاحتمال قريب من معنى الشك من جهة تردده بين أمرين : إما راجح أو مرجوح .
وهذه القاعدة ليست على إطلاقها ، فليس كل احتمال يسقط به الاستدلال ، ومراد العلماء بها الاحتمال المبني على دليل كلفظ خاص يخص عموم لفظ عام أو مقيد يقيد إطلاق لفظ مطلق ، ويستعملها العلماء في مثل ما لو جاء نص قطعي أو ما في حكمه ، ثم عرضه دليل يرد عليه احتمال فيطرح هذا الدليل المعارض ويقال : لأنه ورد عليه الاحتمال فيسقط الاستدلال به ، وهذا عامة استدلال العلماء به ، ثم قد يستعملونها في مثل لو ورد دليلان متساويين ويرد عليها احتمالان متساويان فيقال مثل ذلك ، لأنه يُطْلَبُ مرجحٌ لأحدهما ، وتقديم أحدهما بلا دليل ترجيح بلا مرجح ، وهو ممنوع عقلاً وشرعاً ، وقد يرد الاحتمال على دليل فيحول دلالته من قطعية إلى ظنية ، كما لو ورد على عموم احتمال مبني على دليل ، ثم إن الاحتمال يرتفع مباشرة ويلغى بوجود دليل يرفعه فلايبقى له اعتبار ، وعند الأصوليين إن تساوى الاحتمالان فهو شك وإلا فالراجح ظن والمرجوح وهم ، وحينها يؤخذ بالراجح ويترك الوهم ، والضابط في الاحتمال المعتبر ما بني على دليل ، أما الاحتمالات الوهمية الصرفة فلايلتفت لها. اهــ

اذن فالقاعدة ليست على عمومها إنما لها ظوابط فأعلم أن الدليل ينقسم إلى نص و ظاهر و مجمل و مؤول أما النص فلا يحتمل إلا معنى واحدا و أما الظاهر فما أحتمل أكثر من معنى إلا أن أحدهما ظاهر.
و القاعدة الأصولية أنه لا يجوز صرف النص عن ظاهره ما لم تأتي قرينة تصرفه عن ذلك فقاعدة الاحتمال الوارد على ظاهر النص باطلة لأن أغلب نصوص الشريعة يدخلها إحتمال لكن لا يلتفت إليه لوجود ظاهر النص الذي أمرنا بإتباعه.

تطبق هذه القاعدة لما يبني أحدهم إستدلاله على إحتمال دون دليل كما فعلت في كلامك فوق , بنيت إحتمالا على ظن لا دليل عليه بل يرده ظاهر النص حتى الحديث الذي اتيت به لا يقاوم ظاهر النص و ها هو النص من صحيح مسلم كاملا :

*محمد بن المثنى العنزي* *حدثنا* *محمد بن أبي عدي* *عن* *سعيد* *عن* *قتادة* *عن* *زرارة* *أن* *سعد بن هشام بن عامر* *أراد أن يغزو في سبيل الله فقدم* *المدينة* *فأراد أن يبيع عقارا له بها فيجعله في السلاح والكراع ويجاهد* *الروم* *حتى يموت* *فلما قدم* *المدينة* *لقي أناسا من أهل* *المدينة* *فنهوه عن ذلك وأخبروه أن رهطا ستة أرادوا ذلك في حياة نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنهاهم نبي ال**له صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال أليس لكم في أسوة فلما حدثوه بذلك راجع امرأته وقد كان طلقها وأشه**د على رجعتها فأتى* *ابن عباس* *فسأله عن وتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال* *ابن عباس* *ألا أدلك على أعلم أهل الأرض بوتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من قال* *عائشة* *فأتها فاسألها ثم ائتني فأخبرني بردها عليك فانطلقت إليها فأتيت على* *حكيم بن أفلح* *فاستلحقته إليها فقال ما أنا بقاربها لأني نهيتها أن تقول في هاتين الشيعتين شيئا فأبت فيهما إلا مض**يا قال فأقسمت عليه فجاء فانطلقنا إلى* *عائشة* *فاستأذنا عليها فأذنت لنا فدخلنا عليها فقالت* *أحكيم* *فعرفته فقال نعم فقالت من معك قال* *سعد بن هشام* *قالت من* *هشام* *قال* *ابن عامر* *فترحمت عليه وقالت خيرا قال* *قتادة* *وكان أصيب يوم* *أحد* *فقلت يا أم المؤمنين أنبئيني عن خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت* *ألست تقرأ القرآن قلت بلى قالت فإن خلق نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان القرآن* *قال فهممت أن أقوم ولا أسأل أحدا عن شيء حتى أموت ثم بدا لي فقلت أنبئيني عن قيام رسول الله صلى الله** عليه وسلم فقالت ألست تقرأ يا أيها المزمل قلت بلى قالت فإن الله عز وجل افترض قيام الليل في أ**ول هذه السورة فقام نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه حولا وأمسك الله خاتمتها اثني عشر شهرا* *في السماء حتى أنزل الله في آخر هذه السورة التخفيف فصار قيام الليل تطوعا بعد فريضة قال قلت يا أم ال**مؤمنين أنبئيني عن وتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت كنا نعد له سواكه وطهوره فيبعثه الله** ما شاء أن يبعثه من الليل فيتسوك ويتوضأ ويصلي تسع ركعات لا يجلس فيها إلا في الثامنة فيذكر الله** ويحمده ويدعوه ثم ينهض ولا يسلم ثم يقوم فيصل التاسعة ثم يقعد فيذكر الله ويحمده ويدعوه ثم* *يسلم تسليما يسمعنا ثم يصلي ركعتين بعد ما يسلم وهو قاعد وتلك إحدى عشرة ركعة يا بني فلما سن ن**بي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخذه اللحم أوتر بسبع وصنع في الركعتين مثل صنيعه الأول فتلك تسع** يا بني وكان نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى صلاة أحب أن يداوم عليها وكان إذا غلبه نوم أو* *وجع عن قيام الليل صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة ولا أعلم نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ القرآ**ن كله في ليلة ولا صلى ليلة إلى الصبح ولا صام شهرا كاملا غير رمضان قال فانطلقت إلى* *ابن عباس* *فحدثته بحديثها فقال صدقت لو كنت أقربها أو أدخل عليها لأتيتها حتى تشافهني به قال قلت لو علمت أ**نك لا تدخل عليها ما حدثتك حديثها . اهــ*

ظاهر النص واضح أن الحديث ورد في وتر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام لأنه سياق الكلام و إجابة عن سؤال السائل , و قد اجابت أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها وعن ابيها عن عدد ركعات وتر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام ثم عقبت بأنه إن غلبه نوم أو وجع قضاه في الصباح فظهر أن الحديث واضح في وتر رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و أن ما ذهبت إليه إحتمال لا دليل عليه فبطل إستدلالك بل معارض للحديث لأن من غلبه النوم لا يمكن ادخاله في من خشي النوم و لا يتوقع النوم لكي يصلي الوتر و نجد ذلك ظاهرا في رواية الترمذي عن سعد بن هشام ، عن عائشة ، قالت : " " كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يصل من الليل ، منعه من ذلك النوم ، أو غلبته عيناه ، صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة " " : " " هذا حديث حسن صحيح, و هذا نفي يفيد العموم فبطل إحتمال كونه صلى صلاة في الليل.

كما أنه حسب قولك لو كان القضاء المذكور في الحديث  هو قضاء صلاة الليل  و أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام صلى الوتر في الليل لكان عدد الركعات التي يقضيها صباحا عشر ركعات لا اثنى عشر لأن وتره أحد عشر ركعة و هذا يتعارض مع الحديث فثبت أن قضاءه كان لأحد عشر ركعة مع تشفيعها فأصبحت اثنى عشر ركعة.

و الله أعلم




> وردت عدة أحاديث تدل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ربما أوتر بعد أذان الفجر فلماذا أخَّره الى الضحى


 
اذكر هذه الاحاديث بارك الله فيك فإني لم ءقف عن أي منها لكن وقفت على ما يعارض ذلك عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا طلع الفجر فلا صلاة إلا ركعتي الفجر".الطبراني و صححه الألباني

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

إضافة :

كما أنه لم يرد حديث في قضاء صلاة الليل غير هذا فإما أن تقول أن الوتر لا يقضى و تقضى صلاة الليل أو تقول أن الوتر يقضى شفعا لأنه في الحالتين توافق الحديث الصحيح لكن أن تقول أنه يقضيه وترا فقد خالفت الحديث الصحيح فلم يرد حديث واحد في أن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام صلى وترا في الصباح. و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيكم :
أو يقال:
إن الأحاديث التي صرحت : من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا ذكره.
يحمل على النائم الذي كان عازما الصلاة و لكن نام عنها ، والناسي ، فيقضي وتره كما اعتاده.
و حديث عائشة -رضي الله عنها- يحمل على من نام عنها لمرض أو إرهاق عامدا لا ناسيا ولا غلبةً من النوم .
و أذكر أنّ هذا هو جمع العلامة الألباني.
و الله أعلم.

----------


## ابو بردة

بارك الله فيك
أمَّا قاعدة إذا ورد الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال 
فلم أقل بها على اطلاقها ولكن بشرط أن يكون الاحتمال قوياً كما في هذه المسألة




> اذكر هذه الاحاديث بارك الله فيك فإني لم أقف عن أي منها



روى الحاكم (3-141) والبيهقي (2-480) من طريق أبي غسان محمد بن مطرف عن زيد بن اسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن ابى سعيد قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا اصبح أو ذكره
والحديث في السنن دون قوله إذا أصبح وهي عند ابن ماجة بسند ضعيف
قال الحافظ ابن رجب
وذهب طائفة إلى أن الوتر لا يفوت وقته حتى يصلي الصبح : فروي عن علي وابن مسعود ، وقال : الوتر ما بين الصلاتين .
يريدان : صلاة العشاء وصلاة الفجر .
وعن عائشة -معنى ذلك .
وممن روي عنه ، أنه أوتر بعد طلوع الفجر : عبادة بن الصامت وأبو الدرداء وحذيفة وابن عمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس وعائشة وفضالة بن عبيد وغيرهم .
وقال أيوب وحميد الطويل : أكثر وترنا لبعد طلوع الفجر .
وهو قول القاسم بن محمد وغيره .
وذكر ابن عبد البر : أنه لا يعرف لهؤلاء الصحابة مخالف في قولهم 0 قال: ويحتمل أن يكونوا قالوه فيمن نسيه أو نام عنه ، دون من تعمده .
وممن ذهب إلى هذا : مالك والشافعي - في القديم - وأحمد - في رواية عنه - وإسحاق0
وقد ذكرنا - فيما تقدم - حديث أبي بصرة ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه قال: (( صلوها ما بين العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر )) .
وخرج الطبراني بإسناد ضعيف ، عن عقبة بن عامر وعمرو بن العاص كلاهما ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أنه قال - في صلاة الوتر - : (( هي لكم ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الشمس )) .
وقد حكى يحيى بن آدم ، عن قوم ، أن الوتر لا يفوت وقته حتى تطلع الشمس .
وظاهر هذا : أنه يوتر بعد صلاة الصبح ، ما لم تطلع الشمس ، وتكون أداء .
وفي (( المسند )) ، عن علي ، أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يوتر عند الآذان .
وقد سبق ذكره في الصلاة إذا أقيمت الصلاة .
وفيه -أيضا - بإسناد فيه جهالة ، عن علي ، قال : أمرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن نوتر هذه الساعة ، ثم أمر المؤذن أن يؤذن أو يقيم .
وخرّج الطبراني من حديث أبي ذر ، قال : أمرني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالوتر بعد
الفجر .
وفي إسناده اختلاف .
وروي مرسلا .
والمرسل أصح عند أبي حاتم وأبي زرعة الرزايين .
وروى ابن جريج : أخبرني زياد بن سعد ، أن أبا نهيك أخبره ، أن أبا الدرداء خطب ، فقال : من أدركه الصبح فلا وتر له 0 فقالت عائشة : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدركه الصبح فيوتر .
خرّجه الطبراني .
وخرّجه الإمام أحمد ، ولفظه : كان يدركه بصبح فيوتر .
وأبو نهيك ، ليس بالمشهور . ولا يدرى : هل سمع من عائشة ، أم لا ؟
وقد روي عن أبي الدرداء خلاف هذا .
وخرّج الحاكم من رواية أبي قلابة ، عن أم الدرداء ، عن أبي الدرداء ، قال : ربما رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوتر ، وقد قام الناس لصلاة الصبح .
وقال : صحيح الإسناد .
وخرّج - أيضا - من رواية محمد بن فليح ، عن أبيه ، عن هلال بن علي ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة ، عن أبي هريرة ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (( إذا أصبح أحدكم ولم يوتر فليوتر )) .
وقال : صحيح على شرطهما .
والبخاري يخرج بهذا الإسناد كثيرا .
وروى زهير بن معاوية ، عن خالد بن أبي كريمة ، عن معاوية بن قرة ،عن الأغر المزني ، أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله ، أصبحت ولم أوتر ؟ فقالَ : (( إنما الوتر بليل )) - ثلاث مرات أو أربعة - ، ثُمَّ قالَ : (( قم فأوتر )) .
وخرجه البزار - مختصرا ، ولفظه : (( من أدركه الصبح ولم يوتر فلا وتر له )) .
ورواه وكيع في ((كتابه)) عن خالد بن أبي كريمة ، عن معاوية بن قرة - مرسلا .
وهو أشبه .
وروى وكيع ، عن الفضل بن دلهم ، عن الحسن ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثله - ، إلا أنه قال : عن الوتر حتى أصبحت .
وفي المعنى -أيضا - عن أبي سعيد الخدري - مرفوعا - من وجهين ، لا يصح واحد منهما.
وروى أيوب بن سويد ، عن عتبة بن أبي حكيم ، عن طلحة بن نافع ، عن ابن عباس ، أنه بات عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة ، فصلى النَّبيّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجعل يسلم من كل ركعتين ، فلما انفجر الفجر قام فأوتر بركعة، ثم ركع ركعتي الفجر ، ثم اضطجع .
خرّجها الطبراني وابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) .
وحمله : إنما أوتر بعد طلوع الفجر الأول .
ثم خرج من رواية عباد بن منصور ، عن عكرمة بن خالد ، عن ابن عباس ، أنه بات ليلة عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكر الحديث ، وفيه [ فذكر ] فصلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما كان عليه من الليل ، مثنى مثنى ،ركعتين ركعتين ، فلما طلع الفجر الأول ، قام فصلى تسع ركعات ، يسلم في كل ركعتين ، وأوتر بواحدة ، وهي التاسعة ، ثم أمسك حتى إذا أضاء الفجر جدا قام فركع ركعتي الفجر ، ثم نام .
قلت : وكلا الحديثين إسناد ضعيف . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .
وعلى تقدير صحة هذه الأحاديث ، أو شيء منها ، فقد تحمل على أن الوتر يقضى بعد ذهاب وقته ، وهو الليل ، لا على أن ما بعد الفجر وقت له .
انتهى كلام ابن رجب



> لكن وقفت على ما يعارض ذلك عن أبي هريرة ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا طلع الفجر فلا صلاة إلا ركعتي الفجر".الطبراني و صححه الألباني


هذا الحديث ((ضعيف وعلى فرض صحته )) يدل على منع التنفل المطلق لا قضاء الفوائت كالوتر أو صلاةٍ مفروضة ذكرها 

ويبقى السؤال مطروحاً
هل قال أحد من أهل العلم المتقدمين بأن الوتر يُقضى شفعاً
أخذا بهذا الحديث؟؟

----------


## ابو بردة

> ويبقى السؤال مطروحاً
> هل قال أحد من أهل العلم المتقدمين (قبل الشيخين ابن باز وابن العثيمين )بأن الوتر يُقضى شفعاً
> أخذا بهذا الحديث؟؟


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## صالح الطريف

سؤال لشيخنا معالي الشيخ الدكتور العلامة الشنقيطي حفظه الله :رجل فاته الوتر من الليل ثم قضاه بعد طلوع الشمس في وقت الضحى و السؤال هل يقوم قضاءه هذا مقام صلاة الضحى أم لا ؟
الجواب :http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...w&fatwa_id=198

----------


## صالح الطريف

وهذا سؤال آخر ..
*إذا كان الإنسان يصلي صلاة الليل مختلفاً ثلاثاً أو خمساً أو سبعاً ، فكيف يقضي إذا فاته الوتر* *؟*
*الجواب :*
بسم الله . الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ؛ أما بعد :
إذا كان يصلي بخمس أو بسبع فحينئذٍ يشفع وتره ، فيكون وتره ستا إن كان يوتر بخمس ، وإن كان يوتر بسبع يكون وتره ثمانيا ، يشفع الوتر السابع - الركعة السابعة - بالثامنة ، أما لو اضطرب حاله فتارة يوتر بسبع ، وتارة يوتر بخمس فهذا مما لا أحفظ فيه نصاً عن العلماء ، ولذلك أتوقف في حكمه ، والله - تعالى - أعلم .

----------


## صالح الطريف

وسئل حفظه الله هذا السؤال :
*السؤال الثالث : من كبر لصلاة الوتر وأذن عليه الفجر قبل أن يركع فهل يتم شفعا أو وترا وجزاكم الله خيرا ؟*
من كبر لصلاة الوتر وأذن عليه الأذان قبل أن يركع ؛ فحينئذ يتم الصلاة شفعا ؛ لأنه لا وتر بعد أذان الفجر ، إذا لم يركع فإنه يتمه شفعا ، فيجعله نافلة ؛ لأن النبي -r- قال : (( *أوتروا قبل أن تصبحوا* )) وقال :     (( *صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى* ، *فإذا خشي أحدكم* *الفجر* *فليوتر بواحدة* )) . وقال صلوات الله وسلامه عليه : (( *إن الله أمدكم بصلاة هي خير لكم من حمر النعم وجعل لكم ما بين صلاة العشاء وصلاة الفجر* )) فدل على أنه إذا دخل وقت الفجر، انتهى وقت الوتر ، فإذا أذن المؤذن قبل أن يركع لم يدرك وقت الوتر ؛ لأن العبرة بإدراك الوقت بالركوع ؛ والدليل على ذلك قوله -r- : (( *من أدرك ركعة قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك العصر ، ومن أدرك ركعة قبل أن تطلع الشمس فقد أدرك الصبح* )) فجعل إدراك الوقت بإدراك الركوع ، والركعة تدرك بإدراك الركوع ، لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( *من أدرك الركوع فقد أدرك السجود ومن أدركهما فقد أدرك الركعة ، ومن أدرك الركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة* )) فجعل الإدراك مبنيا على الركعة ، فمن كبر وانتهى من  ( راء ) أكبر قبل أن يبدأ المؤذن بأذان الفجر جاز له أن يتمه وترا ، فإذا ركعت ثمّ أذن للفجر وأنت في الركوع رفعت ودعوت دعاء الوتر وإن شئت أن تترك القنوت ثم تسجد وتسلم من ركعة واحدة ، لأنك أدركت وقت الوتر ، أما إذا أذن عليك وأنت قد قرأت الفاتحة ، ولم تقرأ السورة أو قرأت الفاتحة والسورة ولم تكبر للركوع فتتم شفعا كما ذكرنا 
وذهب بعض الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- إلى القول بجواز إتمام الوتر بين الأذان والإقامة من الفجر وهو مذهب مرجوح .
 والصحيح أنه إذا فاته الوتر على الصفة التي ذكرناها قضاه بعد طلوع الشمس وقبل زوالها، ففي الحديث الصحيح عن النبي -r- أنه قال : (( *من فاته حزبه من الليل فصلاهما بين طلوع الشمس إلى  زوالها كتب له كأنما صلاه من ساعته ))* والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## عبد القادر السني

> بارك الله فيك
> أمَّا قاعدة إذا ورد الاحتمال بطل الاستدلال 
> فلم أقل بها على اطلاقها ولكن بشرط أن يكون الاحتمال قوياً كما في هذه المسألة
> 
> 
> روى الحاكم (3-141) والبيهقي (2-480) من طريق أبي غسان محمد بن مطرف عن زيد بن اسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن ابى سعيد قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا اصبح أو ذكره
> والحديث في السنن دون قوله إذا أصبح وهي عند ابن ماجة بسند ضعيف
> قال الحافظ ابن رجب
> وذهب طائفة إلى أن الوتر لا يفوت وقته حتى يصلي الصبح : فروي عن علي وابن مسعود ، وقال : الوتر ما بين الصلاتين .
> ...


أحسنت لا فض فوك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

كيفية قضاء الوتر	السؤال
اطلعت على عدد من الفتاوى الخاصة بكيفية صلاة الوتر بعد شروق الشمس لمن فاتته، ولكن لم أفهم كيفيتها حسب ما ورد في الحديث التالي: ما روي عن أحمد عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ أنها قالت: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا شغله من قيام الليل نوم أو وجع أو مرض صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة.


فإذا كنت أصلي 3 ركعات، فكيف أصليها بعد الشروق؟ فهل أصلي ركعتين ركعتين؟ أم 3 ركعات وركعة واحدة؟.


أفتوني جزيتم خيراً.


الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فالحديث المشار إليه صحيح ثابت أخرجه مسلم وغيره عن عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا فاتته الصلاة من الليل ـ من وجع أو غيره ـ صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة.


واستنبط منه العلماء استحباب قضاء السنن والأوراد التي اعتاد العبد المحافظة عليها، قال النووي: قولها: وكان إذا غلبه نوم أو وجع عن قيام الليل صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة ـ هذا دليل على استحباب المحافظة على الأوراد وأنها إذا فاتت تقضي.


انتهى.


واستدل بهذا الحديث بعض العلماء على أن الوتر لا يقضى على صفته، وإنما يقضى مشفوعاً بركعة، فمن كانت عادته الإيتار بثلاث وفاته الوتر صلى من النهار أربعاً وهكذا، قال الشيخ العثيمين ـ رحمه الله: فالوتر ينتهي بطلوع الفجر، فإذا طلع الفجر وأنت لم توتر فلا توتر، لكن ماذا تصنع؟ الجواب: تصلي في الضحى وتراً مشفوعاً بركعة، فإذا كان من عادتك أن توتر بثلاث صليت أربعاً، وإذا كان من عادتك أن توتر بخمس فصل ستاً، لحديث عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا غلبه نوم أو وجع عن قيام الليل، صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة.


انتهى.


هذا، وفي قضاء الوتر ووقته للعلماء أقوال أوصلها الشوكاني في شرح المنتقى إلى ثمانية، والراجح أنه يقضى أبداً، وهو قول الشافعية والصحيح عند الحنابلة، ويقضيه على هيئته، وذلك لحديث أبي سعيد ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا ذكره.


رواه أبو داود.


واختلف الحنابلة هل يقضي شفعه معه أو لا؟ والراجح أنه يقضيه، قال المرداوي في الإنصاف: وأما قضاء الوتر: فالصحيح من المذهب أنه يقضي وعليه جماهير الأصحاب ـ منهم المجد في شرحه وصاحب مجمع البحرين والفروع وغيرهم ـ وهو داخل في كلام المصنف، لأنه من السنن، فعلى هذا يقضى مع شفعه على الصحيح، صححه المجد في شرحه وهو ظاهر كلام من يقول إن الوتر المجموع، وعنه يقضيه منفرداً وحده قدمه ابن تميم وأطلقهما في الفروع ومجمع البحرين، وعنه لا يقضى اختاره الشيخ تقي الدين، وعنه لا يقضى بعد صلاة الفجر، وقال أبو بكر يقضى ما لم تطلع الشمس.


انتهى.


وبين في حاشية الروض معنى اختيار شيخ الإسلام أن الوتر لا يقضى وأن مقصوده بذلك أنه لا يقضى على صفته، قال ما عبارته تعليقاً على حديث أبي سعيد المذكور: فدل على سنية قضاء الرواتب وقضاء الوتر على هيئته وهو المذهب.


وقال شيخ الإسلام: الصحيح أنه يقضي شفعه معه، لما في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة: كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا منعه من قيام الليل نوم أو وجع صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة ـ وفيه عن عمر: من نام عن حزبه من الليل أو عن شيء منه فقرأه ما بين صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر كتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل.


وقال الشيخ في موضع: لا يقضي ـ مراده على صفته، لأن المقصود به أن يكون آخر عمل الليل، كما أن وتر النهار: المغرب.


انتهى. 


والحاصل: أن من فاته الوتر فالأولى له أن يقضيه على هيئته، فإن قضاه مشفوعاً فهو حسن، وقد قال بذلك بعض أهل العلم ـ كما رأيت ـ والأمر واسع إن شاء الله.


والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=140017

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*صلاة الوتر بعد أذان الفجرما الحكم فيما إذا نوى المرء أن يصلي صلاة الوتر لكنه نام عنها أو لم ينتبه للوقت وهو يتناول طعام السحور ؟ هل له أن يصلي الوتر حتى بعد أذان الفجر ؟.
*
*الحمد لله
أولاً :
ينتهي وقت صلاة الوتر بطلوع الفجر ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صَلاة اللَّيْلِ مَثْنَى مَثْنَى ، فَإِذَا خَشِيَ الصُّبْحَ صَلَّى وَاحِدَةً فَأَوْتَرَتْ لَهُ مَا صَلَّى ) رواه البخاري (472) .
وروى مسلم (754) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( أَوْتِرُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ تُصْبِحُوا ) .
" فإذا أذن الفجر ولم يوتر الإنسان أَخَّره إلى الضحى بعد أن ترتفع الشمس فيصلي ما تيسر ، يصلي ثنتين أو أربع أو أكثر ، ثنتين ثنتين ، فإذا كانت عادته ثلاثا ولم يصلها في الليل ، صلاها الضحى أربعا بتسليمتين ، فإذا كانت عادته خمسا ولم يتيسر له فعلها في الليل لمرض أو نوم أو غير ذلك صلاها الضحى ستا بثلاث تسليمات ، وهكذا ، لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يفعل ذلك ، كان يوتر بإحدى عشرة ، فإذا شغله مرض أو نوم صلاها من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة . هكذا قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها فيما رواه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم عنها ، وهذا هو المشروع للأمة اقتداء به عليه الصلاة والسلام .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (11/300) .
وسئل الشيخ ابن باز أيضاً :
صلاة الوتر نهايتها هل هي عند ابتداء الأذان ، أذان الفجر أم نهاية الأذان وإذا نام عنها هل تقضى وكيف ؟
فأجاب :
" المشروع لكل مؤمن ومؤمنة الإيتار في كل ليلة ووقته ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر لما ثبت في الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى ، فإذا خشي أحدكم الصبح صلى ركعة واحدة توتر له ما قد صلى ) وروى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي أنه قال : ( أوتروا قبل أن تصبحوا ) وخرج الإمام أحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وصححه الحاكم عن خارجة بن حذافة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( إن الله أمدكم بصلاة هي خير لكم من حمر النعم . قلنا : يا رسول الله ما هي ؟ قال : الوتر ، ما بين صلاة العشاء إلى طلوع الفجر ) والأحاديث في هذا الباب كثيرة ، وهي دالة على أن الوتر ينتهي بطلوع الفجر ، وإذا لم يعلم المصلي طلوع الفجر اعتمد على المؤذن المعروف بتحري الوقت ، فإذا أذن المؤذن الذي يتحرى وقت الفجر فاته الوتر ، أما من أذن قبل الفجر فإنه لا يفوت بأذانه الوتر ولا يحرم به على الصائم الأكل والشرب ، ولا يدخل به وقت صلاة الفجر ، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم ) متفق على صحته . وكان ابن أم مكتوم رجلا أعمى لا ينادي حتى يقال له أصبحت أصبحت . وبما ذكرنا يتضح أن وقت الوتر ينتهي بأول الأذان إذا كان المؤذن يتحرى الصبح في أذانه ، لكن إذا أذن المؤذن والمسلم في الركعة الأخيرة أكملها لعدم اليقين بطلوع الفجر بمجرد الأذان ، ولا حرج في ذلك إن شاء الله .
ومن فاته الوتر شرع له أن يصلي عادته من النهار لكن يشفعها بركعة ، فإذا كانت عادته ثلاثا صلى أربعا ، وإذا كانت عادته خمسا صلى ستا ، وهكذا يسلم من كل اثنتين ، لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا فاته وتره من الليل لمرض أو نوم صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة ) وكانت عادته صلى الله عليه وسلم الغالبة الإيتار بإحدى عشرة ركعة ، فإذا شغل عنها بمرض أو نوم صلى ثنتي عشرة ركعة ، كما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ، يسلم من كل اثنتين لما ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان رسول الله كم يصلي من الليل عشر ركعات يسلم من كل اثنتين ويوتر بواحدة ) متفق على صحته ؛ ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى ) رواه الإمام أحمد وأهل السنن بإسناد صحيح من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، وأصله في الصحيحين بلفظ : ( صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى ) كما تقدم في أول هذا الجواب ، والله ولي التوفيق " انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (11/305-308) .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : أحرص على الوتر في وقته الفاضل قبل طلوع الفجر ؛ ولكن أحياناً لا أستطيع فعله قبل طلوع الفجر ، فهل يجوز لي الوتر بعد طلوع الفجر ؟
فأجاب :
" إذا طلع الفجر وأنت لم توتر فلا توتر ، ولكن صل في النهار أربع ركعات إن كنت توتر بثلاث ، وست ركعات إن كنت توتر بخمس وهكذا .
لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا فاتته صلاة الليل صلى من النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة " انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (14/114) .
وقد جاء عن جماعة من الصحابة أنه لا حرج في صلاة الوتر بعد أذان الفجر إلى إقامة الصلاة ، منهم : ابن مسعود ، رواه النسائي (1667) وصححه الألباني في صحيح النسائي ، وابن عباس ، رواه مالك في "الموطأ" (255) ، وعبادة بن الصامت ، رواه مالك في "الموطأ" أيضاً (257) رضي الله عنهم أجمعين .
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله عمن نام عن صلاة الوتر ؟
فأجاب : " يصلي ما بين طلوع الفجر وصلاة الصبح ، كما فعل ذلك عبد الله بن عمر وعائشة وغيرهما . وقد روى أبو داود في سننه عن أبي سعيد قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا أصبح أو ذكر ) . واختلفت الرواية عن أحمد هل يقضي شفعه معه ؟ والصحيح أنه يقضي شفعه معه . وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : ( من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها ، فإن ذلك وقتها ) . وهذا يعم الفرض وقيام الليل والوتر والسنن الراتبة " انتهى من "الفتاوى الكبرى" (2/240) .
فإذا فعل المسلم أي واحد من الأمرين فلا حرج عليه إن شاء الله تعالى .
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/65692

*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال: 
ماذا يترتب على من أقيمت عليه صلاة الفجر وهو لم يصلي الوتر؟الشيخ:إذا كان يغلب على ظنه أنه باستطاعته أن يجمع بين أن يصلي الوتر أولا ثم ركعتي الفجر ثانيا فبل أن تقام الفريضة فعل ذلك وإلا قدم ركعتي سنة الفجر ثم صلى الوتر بعد ذلك

أحد السائلين:--بعد الفجر مباشرة ولا عندما ترتفع الشمس؟

الشيخ :لا لا أقول كما ذكرت أنفا إذا كان هناك متسع من الوقت بين أذان الفجر وبين إقامة صلاة الفجر بحيث يستطيع أن يصلي الوتر ويصلي بعدها ركعتي الفجر جمع بين السنتين سنة الوتر وسنة الفجر أما إذا كان الوقت ضيفا لا يتسع إلا لسنة الفجر صلاها ثم صلى الوتر فيما بعد ،أي وقت كان مادام أنه نسي أو نام والذي فهمته من السؤال أنه لم يتعمد تأخير الوتر فإذا كان الأمر كذلك فحكم صلاة الوتر كحكم صلاة الفرض تماما وقد جاء في الفرض الحديث المعروف المتفق عليه بين الشيخين من حديث أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم (من نسي صلاة أو نام عنها فليصلها حين يذكرهالاكفارة لها إلا ذلك )جاء مثل هذا في السنن في خصوص صلاة الوتر دون قوله( لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك)فمن نسي الوتر أو نام فحينما يستيقظ لهذه الصلاة يصليها ولكن لما كان الوقت ضيقا ذكرنا ماذكرناه أنفا من تفصيل وإلا أخر ذلك ولو بعد فرض الفجر

أحد السائلين: (كان إذا نام عن وتره صلى ثنتي عشرة ركعة بعد الضحى )أليس هذا يفسر قوله

الشيخ مقاطعا :ما أظن الحديث كان إذا نام( وإنما كان إذا فاته )

السائل : (إذا فاته )

الشيخ : أي نعم فإذا فاته نعم يصلي أثني عشرة ركعة في النهار هذا ليس في النسيان أو النوم

السائل :إذا فاته وتر يصلي –شفعا ؟

الشيخ :يصلي ثني عشرة ركعة دون وتر ؟

السائل: إذا كان وتره خمس ركعات فهل يصليها ستا أم يصليها اثنتي عشرة ركعة ؟

الشيخ :لا يصلي ثنتي عشرة ركعة لأنه هذا حكم الفائت ،حكم من فاته الوتر يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة لكن لايخفاكم أن هذا كله في باب فضائل الأعمال لوأنه لم يفعل فليس عليه وزر ؛وكذلك نقول لو صلى أقل من ثني عشرة ركعة ليس عليه وزر لكن السنة هكذا

السائل :يعني فرق بين فاته وبين نام عنه ؟فاته متعمدا سهرنا هنا الشيخ: كما وقع له عليه الصلاة والسلام في سنة الظهر التي شغل عنها حينما جاءه وفد بني قيس فشغل عنهما وصلاهما بعد العصر فمثل هذا يغتفر فيما يتعلق بالسنن

أحد السائلين :يقضي الوتر شفعا ولا كماهو وتر؟

الشيخ:بارك الله فيكم الصلاة تقضى كما فاتت

(من شريط صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وأله وسلم للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الشيخ : أي نعم فإذا فاته نعم يصلي أثني عشرة ركعة في النهار هذا ليس في النسيان أو النوم


ما الفرق بين الفوت و النسيان؟!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل من ترك الصلاة عمدا كالناسي في وجوب القضاء ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ما الفرق بين الفوت و النسيان؟!


أي فاته عن عمد ، أم نسيان.

----------

